# An Omen



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

A Forum with only 5 threads since the beginning! Perhaps I have found a home!! 
Thanks guys. This is great now I can talk to myself in here till I'm Orange in the face!! Any one have a clue why this is less traveled than the May Tag Repairman's backroom?:zoomin: Just can't wait for lightning to strike again!

Dean 

<img src=http://greencis.net/~custer/tractorhis&hers1.JPG>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I think you are the only one on here with a Kubota LT on here:truth: It looks nice with the sheep skin seat cover


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Dean
The Bolens section didn't even exist when I got here! I just started posting under the MTD section and kept looking for new members. The original FMC Bolens is nothing like what MTD has done to them. 

Anyway, try finding a Kubota site and invite some people over. Maybe you or someone else could post some manuals or sales literature on these pages and make it a reference point for those interested in buying. I'm not saying like a free ad for Kubota, but many times people only think of tractors as mowers or snowplows. Build the site with pics of attachments and the like.
You know "if you build it, they will come!" It worked on the Bolens page.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think most folks just don't realize what fine machines Kubota makes in the LT/GT line.   :thumbsup: Looks like you found the sweet spot to me. :idea:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Black and Orange Kubotas. You an OSU fan too, Dean?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Dean…

How insensitive.
How torturous.
How cruel.
How vindictive.

The birdbath is EMPTY.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice looking machines Dean!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Dean…
> 
> How insensitive.
> ...


Duly noted and given to G/F for immediate corrective ACTION!! She retorts well it's only 100 yards to a 60 mile long lake For G*** sake can't they FLY??? I'm considering filing Insubordination charges!
Dean


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Hahahahahaha! You tease.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I do not work for nor represent Kubota in any way, other than I like there equipment and a I'm sure I bought the company after my last Tractor Purchase!!! 

As A long time Owner /User I would be happy to answer any Questions that you might have up to and including my Experience and Knowledge of Kubota Products!

Dean

Kubota USA Web Site


----------



## Compactorone (Apr 13, 2004)

I see that Michael mention that he nominated you for the Kubota section as modarator, I second the nomination. You seem to have good knowledge of the product and I think you found your calling.downloadin


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Well Dean, you always said you like a challenge. I'll make it three votes. :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Dean if you can bring some life to this board and keep the politics out of this board I'll make it four votes:winky:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Dean if you can bring some life to this board and keep the politics out of this board I'll make it four votes:winky: *


:ditto: :ditto: makes 5


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Dean if you can bring some life to this board and keep the politics out of this board I'll make it four votes:winky: *


I just saw the responses to this thread and it is gratifying however I didn't start it with that thought at all.. If I can help with any Kubota questions from first hand experience I would be happy to try! My First Kubota was an engine in a 743 Bobcat some 20 years ago and took on a line of Generators at my Store in Anchorage.

Jodyand: Already it looks like life has returned to the landscape! As far as Politics is concerned I seemed to vaguely remember seeing a Forum somewhere on your site dedicated to that endeavor !!:halo:   

Anyway thanks for all of your confidences,
Dean


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Dean…
> 
> How insensitive.
> ...


What is even worse is the insenitive nature of having a Ford.  

Oh BTW I think you would be a excellent moderator on this and the Kubota CUT. I will say it again and again. This is the best place for you.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Dean…
> 
> How insensitive.
> ...


What is even worse is the insenitive nature of having a Ford.  

Oh BTW I think you would be a excellent moderator on this and the Kubota CUT. I will say it again and again. This is the best place for you.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Well I do not what happened but I doubled posted. Oh well I try again to post the picture that I tryed in the orginal posting and it did not work.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *What is even worse is the insenitive nature of having a Ford.
> 
> Oh BTW I think you would be a excellent moderator on this and the Kubota CUT. I will say it again and again. This is the best place for you. *


That Insensitive Lovable Fuzz Ball Ford is '91 with 40,ooo trouble free miles since new and she just requested to be painted ORANGE!! That should improve her sensitivity Don't ya think Michael:question: :question: :question: 

Now to address your second statement, you sure are adamant in wanting me chained to this forum, does that mean I will be restricted to this room or can I come out to play from time to time:question: :question: :question: :question: 

:spinsmile 

Dean

PS Thanks for your support


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea the the Fuzz ball Ford would look good in any color (psst do not tell Jody, He loves Dodge)  

As far as you tied to the Kubota area, I really think that would keep you busy and then once finished, off you go to play someplace else :furious: I still think that you "found your calling" in the Kubota forums. Heck even I have a old Kubota (L 185) that likes to play outside on my acreage.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Dean
You got my vote!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Dont realy have to know ALL about the subject, just enough to be able to help people find info. Heck just for the effort you put in SO far gives you my vote. Get this fourm off the ground.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Dont realy have to know ALL about the subject, just enough to be able to help people find info. Heck just for the effort you put in SO far gives you my vote. Get this fourm off the ground. *


I am the last person that knows all! I just like and believe in Kubota's product and honestly believe it helps all tractor / equipment manufactures maintain high standards and gives us the opportunity to buy state of the art equipment with which to make our jobs easier!
I have no control over any decisions anyone makes as to this forum or any others for that matter! I will continue to offer any information until it no longer has any merit or it is shown that no one is interested.

Thanks for your input,
Dean


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Boy Dean…

That sounds like the response you hear when the news guy 
asks the politician if he is going to run for another office.

The crowd is cheering,
...Dean...Dean...Dean concert Dean...Dean...Dean...Dean
...Dean...Dean...Dean concert Dean...Dean...Dean...Dean 
...Dean...Dean...Dean concert Dean...Dean...Dean...Dean

We all only want to hear one thing from you…….

*Ladies and Gentlemen....:blacksuit....I accept your nomination*


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Aegt5000,

Let's have a touch of reality here, shall we? You just put a lot of effort in that post and it was well meant I'm sure, as was the other members input!! And appreciated more than you know, not once has a disparaging word been heard in this thread, (At least so far. )

From my eyes:

1. I didn't want to depart under the circumstances that were prevailing about my perceived attitude without making some redeeming contribution. I trust that perception has now been corrected!!

2. It calmed down the explosive atmosphere that fervently existed in other Forums (Namely the Political Forum)!!

3. I am not now or have any intension of running for any office, Public, National, State, County or Viirtual.....Not to be confused with my attempt to offer my services to quell the nonsense in the aforementioned forum!

4. In order to accept or reject something it has to be first offered!

5. I have to admit it is comforting to have a cheer leading squad of friends no matter what the motive!

6. I have a very personal rule which I try to adhere to and that simply is contribute when and where you can and have fun where you can't!!

Sincerely and thanks for the personal interest to all,
Dean


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

_Originally posted by Archdean_
* "I didn't want to depart under the circumstances…"*

??? Depart ??? I think the preceding posts are a clear indication that
there are a good number of members that would like you and your
wrinkled, old, conservative, orange a$$ to stay put.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

And exactly how would you know it's wrinkled? :dazed:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Originally posted by Archdean
> "I didn't want to depart under the circumstances…"
> 
> ...


I'll hold on to this "wrinkled, old, conservative, orange a$$ " till the Nemesis's weigh in, principally JD, Duc, Greg, and my apologies to the other vocal opposition!! That would be the only fair way! 

Dean

Wrinkled-Not yet
Old- and getting older
Conservative- you bet
Orange- By choice but really just Black and white
A$$- depends on your persuasion


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Partsman mentioned this in another thread and I will reiterate here ANDY has the final say to who is what around here Dean.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Partsman mentioned this in another thread and I will reiterate here ANDY has the final say to who is what around here Dean. *


My understanding of that was never in doubt Chief! As I so indicated above "4. In order to accept or reject something it has to be first offered!" and elsewhere. OK Now?
   

Dean


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Archdean _
> *My understanding of that was never in doubt Chief! As I so indicated above "4. In order to accept or reject something it has to be first offered!" and elsewhere. OK Now?
> 
> 
> Dean *


That was in no way directed at you Dean. I think folks have posted their thoughts , me included and that is a good thing. :thumbsup: I am just pointing out that the moderators are not elected. They are chosen by Andy.


----------

